# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Shower base screed

## JKTS

I am about to screed my shower base - thickness will be between 25mm - 50 mm.
I've read that I should be using GP cement with coarse, sharp or plastering sand @ 4parts sand to 1 part cement ratio.
I went to bunnings and all they had was brickies sand and "Washed" sand , which the guy there told me was coarse and can be used for a shower base screed mix. 
Is this "Washed" sand the right stuff? 
This Beaumont DIY video shows a screed mix of 3:1 using brickies sand. In past threads here, it was mentioned not to use brickies sand due to the high clay content, and his ratio seems to be different to past recomenations here.
 This is where I get confused. What is right and what is not? I assume he knows what he is doing. How to lay tiles with Beaumont Tiles and how to prepare a shower base. DIY #3.qt - YouTube 
Lastly, once again Beumont video, really shows no bond breaking applied - just a small bead of silicone smeared. Is this actually enough of a bond breaker?  How to lay tiles with Beaumont Tiles and how to waterproof a shower area. DIY #4.qt - YouTube   
Much appreciate any help.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Sharp sand is available from building suppliers, not Bunnies, even some plant nursery's carry it.
It's also important that the mix is not over wet. 
All showers need a bond breaker, the simple version is a bit of backing rod foam and some masking tape to ensure the waterproofing does not fill it in. 
Bond breakers in showers are part of the waterproofing standards, It's also worth noting that 'the standards' are the minimum requirements. 
Also note: if this is your first DIY shower base you might find it easier to tile it diagonally, yes it means more cuts but it also simplifies the screed profile and makes for good drainage. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## JKTS

I found the following website with definitions on types of sand: The right sand for the job - Better Homes & Gardens Magazine - Yahoo!7 Lifestyle 
Washed sand and sharp sand seems to be one in the same, according to the link above. Also rang the manufacturer, Its mined at Frankston (sea side suburb in Melb) and looking at it via a macro lense, it has angular cuts  sharp.
So, it appears that the "Washed" sand from Bunnings is ok  for sand / cement bathroom screed. (Correct me if I'm still wrong)  Much appreciate your advice Oldsaltoz. Following will be my screed / tiling profile for the shower.

----------

